# Rockwell Delta vintage jointer



## Madrid Richard (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Rich here ...i purchasued a vintage Rockwell Delta jointer cast iron..can anyone help me what size of motor do these require and the size pull on motor and the belt...this set up the motors weight itself acts the belts tension..there is like a arm where the motor sits and the arm acts like as a titter ehile the motors weight created the tension ..can some one help me get this going or direct me to a manual ...thanks


----------



## Madrid Richard (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry guys I had a lot of typos...new phone


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Need more information to go off of mate, the recommendations i can give for a 6 inch jointer are way off if you have a 12 inch. Im going to assume its a 6 inch youre asking about until proven otherwise, in which case id say use a motor in the 3/4 to 1hp range, with a combination of pulleys that would get the head spinning at around 4000rpm, a pretty common speed from what ive seen. They puley size would depends on the speed of the motor, if you have a 1750rpm motor you have to step the speed up 2.25 times or so to get the cutter turning fast enough, something like a 6 inch pulley on the motor and a 2 inch on the cutter head would work. A 3600 rpm you wouldnt need as large a pulley on the motor, 3 inch on the motor to 2 inch on the cutter would get you in the ballpark


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

like this rascal?

half-hp 110v - entirely adequate in my use for up to 2" edge joinery
3450 rpm
pulleys are 2.75 inch - which works, but the belt takes a "set" - if I haven't used it lately I have to give a tug on the belt to get it to'a'goin. new belt might fix that.

well, apparently uploading pictures is now totally broke, so you'll have to imagine things.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Works for me. LOL


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

interstink . . . as is said,

seems to want to work now....same method - go advanced, manage attachments, browse/select.... before the popup manage attachment window would appear and then immediately disappear - never to be found/seen again....


----------

